# New belt?



## matt.m (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.sakuramartialarts.com/Martial_A...bel-2004-a1.htm

What's the deal with this blue and white panel belt? I saw some folks at another judo club use it for their 3rd dans.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 8, 2009)

Curious.

I've not seen this but I'm interested in the answer as well.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jun 8, 2009)

matt.m said:


> http://www.sakuramartialarts.com/Martial_A...bel-2004-a1.htm
> 
> What's the deal with this blue and white panel belt? I saw some folks at another judo club use it for their 3rd dans.




What association were they affiliated with? Only Dan belt that I know of in Judo that isn't black is 6th dan and above, and that is red and white.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 10, 2009)

I figured it out.  For whatever reason they used it to distinguish their 3rd dan full or primary instructor rate.  I guess as a teaser/grooming kind of thing for 4th dan.

I know of the black and red panel belt.  It is for 3rd, 4th, and 5th dans.  It shows full instructor rights.  Like the koreans consider 4th dan to be able to be head instructors and school owners etc.  Well, 3rd dan for judo is considered that way in many respects.  Third dan is to be considered Full instructor by judo tradition.


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2009)

New belt color= Another testing fee...


----------



## matt.m (Jun 10, 2009)

Drac said:


> New belt color= Another testing fee...


 

Oh brother I was thinking the same thing.  :toilclaw:

Thing is though it is an illegal belt, that is what threw me off.  But oh well, I am not one to say who does what in their club.


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Thing is though it is an illegal belt, that is what threw me off.


 
Kind of like that school that offeres a camo belt..



matt.m said:


> But oh well, I am not one to say who does what in their club.


 
 Probably a good idea.. You dont wanna start a ****-storm..


----------



## JudoJunkie (Jul 24, 2009)

I find it amusing that a club woud issue a Joshi (women's) judo blue belt to an instuctor.  The white stripe in Judo is used for women only in traditional clubs.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 24, 2009)

It reminds me of that red and white Tang Soo Do belt.  I don't know why, but I don't like it.


----------



## frank raud (Jul 24, 2009)

JudoJunkie said:


> I find it amusing that a club woud issue a Joshi (women's) judo blue belt to an instuctor. The white stripe in Judo is used for women only in traditional clubs.


 
What's more amusing is the belt in question is not a joshi belt.


----------



## still learning (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, Looks like the marital world is turning colorful.

Today blue gi's in Judo is a must have for Judo Tournaments..why not blue and white belts?

Aloha,  ...having the blues......?


----------



## Omar B (Jul 28, 2009)

I really hate all those funky colored gis you see now.  In my eyes, it's gotta be black or white, that's it.  No fancy trim in a different color, no visible name brands, just white (or black) and your school/style.  Maybe throw in a flag on the sleeve.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 29, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I really hate all those funky colored gis you see now. In my eyes, it's gotta be black or white, that's it. No fancy trim in a different color, no visible name brands, just white (or black) and your school/style. Maybe throw in a flag on the sleeve.


 
Easy now, Red is pretty cool too.

 I cant find a red Judo Gi ( I have seen them for BJJ but I hate BJJ Gis) so I playing hell finding someone to die a white one red for me.

 But I wont go Rex Kwonn Do and wear the flag pants and tank top.=)


----------



## Omar B (Jul 29, 2009)

Different strokes I guess, I can't stand the rainbow of gis around now.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 4, 2009)

Omar B said:


> It reminds me of that red and white Tang Soo Do belt. I don't know why, but I don't like it.


Reminds me of the old Gateway computer boxes, back when they introduced the cow theme and called their stores Gateway country.

Daniel


----------

